# Cialis for ED



## Jackspratt51 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie to the forum.

Just wondered if anyone knew about a reduction in the number of Cialis tabs a doctor can issue to diabetics with ED?

My doc has prescribed 8 tabs a month for me over the last year but a new doctor has arrived and I'm told "due to government cuts we can now prescribe only 4 tabs per month" - is this right? 

Jack


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Jack, welcome to the forum  I don't know whether this is a general restriction - it is more likely that your PCT has decided to cut costs by restricting the prescriptions. We have had a few reports lately of test strips being restricted at some surgeries in an effort to reduce costs. In the case of test strips it may be possible to show that a restriction would affect a person's diabetes management, and thus their quality of life, so perhaps you could argue that a Cialis restriction would adversely affect your quality of life (a perfectly valid argument, I believe).


----------



## Jackspratt51 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Thanks Northerner*

Thanks Northerner - understand where you're coming from.

He's also stopped my Strips too!

I got down from 10.4 HBA1C to 5.2 using diet, weight-loss and excercise.

I bought my own test kit and strips and monitored regularly.

Only asked for a tub of 50 strips on 2 occasions - now daren't ask again.

This is outrageous - wouldn't feel so badly if I wasn't being taxed at 40%!!!

Jack


----------



## trophywench (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Jack - you are 100% correct, it is outrageous.

The NICE guidelines for T2 and self monitoring say you can have strips as long as you are moivated and able to use em to good effect so for a PCT to issue a blanket ban is wrong, Wrong, WRONG.

Bearing in mind the national average for heterosexual 'stable relationship' couples to indulge in sex is 2-3 times a week, where does less than once a week come into it?

Are the Thought Police going to start rationing everybody?


----------



## Jackspratt51 (Dec 6, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Hi Jack - you are 100% correct, it is outrageous.
> 
> The NICE guidelines for T2 and self monitoring say you can have strips as long as you are moivated and able to use em to good effect so for a PCT to issue a blanket ban is wrong, Wrong, WRONG.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response Trophy - Take your point on the 2-3 times a week bit too! I'll see what the quack makes of it when I see him later.

BTW - does anyone know if 'laypersons' like me can access the NICE Guidelines anywhere?

Jack


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi jack.

You can view the NICE guidelines here http://www.nice.org.uk/ but Im not sure how easy it would be to find the relevant section.

Good luck.

I think, as trophywench says, you may be better making a personal appeal to the PCT to argue quality of life, etc.

There is the alternative route of purchasing additional supplies I would imagine but you'd need to be careful where you bought it from. ie. not via a spam email offer, etc 

Rob


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 6, 2011)

I personally would think that you are being denied them on cost.  This article shows the cost of these medications.

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/erectiledysfunction/prescription.htm

It wasn't long ago that PCT's were accused of blacklisting NICE approved drugs purely on cost.
http://www.gponline.com/News/article/1105156/exclusive-pcts-blacklist-drugs-backed-nice/


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2011)

Just got this from the Pulse website - it appears that ED drugs are being restricted by PCTs, but it does say that GPs don't HAVE to follow the recommendations. You need to register (free) to read the full article - I can't post in full here because of copyright laws:

*Erectile dysfunction drugs limited to twice a month*

GPs are being asked to limit patients receiving medication for erectile dysfunction on the NHS to just two tablets a month.

South Central Priorities Committee's MOBBB group, which covers PCTs in Milton Keynes, Oxfordshire, Berkshire East, Berkshire West and Buckinghamshire, is advising GPs to apply the limit to prescriptions for sildenafil (Viagra), varednafil and tadalifil.

http://www.pulsetoday.co.uk/newsart...month?sp_rid=NjU3NzMyNzAyOQS2&sp_mid=37697657


----------



## imtrying (Dec 7, 2011)

Can't offer anything more than what's been said, but good luck Jack and don't just accept what they tell you! 

I can't believe they can ration the amount of times you are 'allowed' sex!!!!!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 7, 2011)

When has the Government and/or the NHS service been responsible for ensuring individuals have a sex life!

Surely it must be seen that yes if the NHS is able to provide a patient with a tablet that helps a couple to have a more enjoyable relationship as more of a nicety rather than a necessity...

After all if that's the rule, then shouldn't all those patients who for what ever reason don't attract the opposite sex or same sex as the case maybe, be entitled to 'visit' somebody and get the NHS pay for the pleasure 

But as to test strips, well not getting any isn't on at least some should be provided to enable you to monitor even on just one or two days a week, so any changes can be dealt with as soon as possible rather than we you next receive a review of how you doing


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> When has the Government and/or the NHS service been responsible for ensuring individuals have a sex life!
> 
> Surely it must be seen that yes if the NHS is able to provide a patient with a tablet that helps a couple to have a more enjoyable relationship as more of a nicety rather than a necessity...
> ..



I totally disagree. Sex can be a very important part of a loving relationship and an inability due to a treatable medical condition can severely affect a relationship and the quality of life of both partners.


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 7, 2011)

I've heard of the Food Police but now we have the Sex Police.
I second Alan's sentiments on this subject.


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 7, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I totally disagree. Sex can be a very important part of a loving relationship and an inability due to a treatable medical condition can severely affect a relationship and the quality of life of both partners.


 
Absolutely. Same goes for IVF, etc. It's all part of striving for a normal, fulfilling relationship.

I would imagine the NHS would be able to help people who find it difficult to relate to the opposite/same sex and enable them to find someone to share their life with. It's not just about the physical act.

Rob


----------



## Copepod (Dec 7, 2011)

While I am sympathetic towards Jack Spratt (and anyone else in this situation, including their partners), four tablets a month is less generous than eight a month, but it's a lot better than no tablets (and the consequences of no tablets).


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2011)

But it isn't just 'the icing on the cake' at all.  Whatsoever.

I admit, although no probs, I always thought it was something I could take or leave quite happily, thanks!

Until there were probs; and the word 'happily' certainly didn't feature.


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ought to add that it can often be anxiety that causes problems but the medical profession see diabetes and plump straight for physical fixes.

Emotional issues, especially performance anxiety once a problem occurs, can be at the heart of it all.

There are many ways to skin a cat (no cats were harmed in the fixing of any problems) 

Rob


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 8, 2011)

Jackspratt51 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a newbie to the forum.
> 
> ...



Hi Jack,

I think this will explain what is going on with some PCT's about prescribing ED drugs.
http://www.pulsetoday.co.uk/newsart...le-dysfunction-drugs-limited-to-twice-a-month
"Any decision made by the PCT cannot prohibit prescribing....."  Looks like your Doc is accepting what the PCT is advising.


----------



## cherrypie (Dec 9, 2011)

Rationing Viagra won't boost the NHS performance.  An article about your dilemma in the Telegraph today Jack.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/m...ioning-Viagra-wont-boost-NHS-performance.html


----------



## cazscot (Dec 10, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> When has the Government and/or the NHS service been responsible for ensuring individuals have a sex life!
> 
> Surely it must be seen that yes if the NHS is able to provide a patient with a tablet that helps a couple to have a more enjoyable relationship as more of a nicety rather than a necessity...
> 
> ...



Sorry but have to completely disagree it is a medical condition (caused by the d) and therefore if tablets are available on the NHS then yes they should be made available. It is a very distressing condition and is not just about the physical act. It is also a necessity for those couples that are wanting to have children the natural way and not going down the assisted conception route...  As to how many tablets should be made available then yes obviously there is a cost implication and 4 a month is better than none.


----------

